# Watts Linkage on an 2012 LS.



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

That's only true for 2013+ cars, before that it was standard on LS and 1LT models. One can still get the Z-link on the 1LT with a 2013+, but only with the RS package. 

Noticed a nice black 1LT Cruze turning onto a side street in front on me the other day, right away spotted the missing Z-link so knew it was a 2013+ car.


----------

